# Anyone ever been to Costa Rica?



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like I'm heading there for a week in January and fishing out of the Zancudo Lodge.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, 3 times. Mostly just surfed there, fished a couple of times. Once out of Tamarindo, the water was dirty due to an algae bloom and got skunked. Went out of Herradura (where the famous los suenos is) raised some sails, a blue, caught one sail and a ton of YFTs. I love that country, if you have any questions at all let me know. I've pretty much been all over the pacific coast from north to south.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Zancudo is on the golfo dulce... do yourself a favor one day and go just a little farther south and surf pavones. World class left, I've seen it break for over 1/4 mile without closing out, it just peels like a machine. Best wave I've ever seen/surfed. I know a guy that lives in Pavones that will let your borrow a board if you buy him a beer or two. Let me know if you are interested and I'll get you his contact info.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Woody I've got a Captain buddy who is in Jaco, he has been down there a long time and is dialed in! I will message him and see what I can find out


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Jaco = Beatle Bar ... dont forget it :thumbsup:


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

I went last year, I fished out of the Guanacaste region. We caught Roosterfish and sailfish. It was pretty fun.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Woody,
CR is a blast! In particular the area around Jaco and down to Quepos! Just a really cool place to be!

RDD


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.pelagicgear.com/pelagic-triple-crown-of-fishing

Going down for Pelagic week. Apparently they have big yellowfin there, not really interested in them for obvious reasons unless they are 200+, but would love to get shots at 10+ sails a day.


----------



## Bowbender45 (May 21, 2011)

My Wife and I are heading down to Quepos this Novemeber for some Marlin and Sails. I will let ya know how the trip goes. All I hear is great stuff though!!


Ron


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> http://www.pelagicgear.com/pelagic-triple-crown-of-fishing
> 
> Going down for Pelagic week. Apparently they have big yellowfin there, not really interested in them for obvious reasons unless they are 200+, but would love to get shots at 10+ sails a day.


 
Save the cash and go to the keys, trust me when i tell ya you won't be disapointed..:yes:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Miami Matt said:


> Save the cash and go to the keys, trust me when i tell ya you won't be disapointed..:yes:


Why should I?


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Fished out of Sailfish Rancho which is on the Golfo Dulce a couple of years ago.  Fished three days, caught eight big sails. Would have caught more but we were trying to hook them on fly rods - which was fun but much more difficult to get a good hookset than pitching live baits. Fun way to fish, we never trolled a hook, just teased the fish right up to the transom and pitched to them (or flopped a big fly back their way). One other boat in our group fought a big black marlin for most of the day before losing it, but we never had one behind the boat. Cool area to fish, because if the weather gets rough you can always hunt roosterfish around the rocks in the bay, which is also a blast.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

*July in Costa Rica*

I am headed there in July - what they call the green season (tourisim speak for rainy season). Looking at Jaco area. Any ideas on a house to rent or any suggestions on where to stay in that area. Also, any reports on the fishing in the low season?


----------



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

Been there once, billfished out of tamerino area, (might not be spelled right). raise 2 sails one day but none brought up to boat and released. Hope your trip will be better than mine was, will most diff be much better, surely!!!, country is very, very beautiful and people are extremely nice. worth the trip for the drinks and food anyway.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the women situation like over there?


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Go to the Key Largo Club downtown and you will find out really fast!


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> What is the women situation like over there?


Forget it. Costa Rica is known for great scenery and fishing but forget the women!! I have fished out of Quepos and Tamarindo many times and absolutely love it. PM me if you want specifics.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If I went down there I think I would inshore fish more than offshore from the last few reports I was given by regular customers. I've heard the billfish bite has been just OK compared to what it normally is and that it has been slower the last few seasons. 

On the other hand, a customer of mine and his brother went last february I think it was and said they had awesome inshore action with big cuberas, roosters, etc. 

If I was going to another country, I would target species I COULDN'T catch here. I can't tink of a reason to go to South Florida over CR.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> What is the women situation like over there?


Really? What would Mrs Woody think about that? You should have no problem getting the daily bag limit.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I can't tink of a reason to go to South Florida over CR.


Bingo. Miami-been there, done that, easily accessible. Can't just up and go to Costa Rica whenever I want. Besides, sails are MUCH bigger down there than the dinks off Miami.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Cr*

I have not been for 5 years but it is a really neat place to fish rooster fish are fun and the sails are big mu personal biggest came from there and it was well over a 100 lbs black marlin are available also I prefer the gunacosta region ( forgive the spelling) in the early spring but for your winter trip further south would be better I also strongly recommend a trip over to Arinel awesome volcano looks like something out of the movies. The girls well I am a married man so no comment


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Oh yeah*

Anyone recommending south Fl when CR is possible has never been to CR you can't even begin to compare the two places


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

billin said:


> Anyone recommending south Fl when CR is possible has never been to CR you can't even begin to compare the two places



about like comparing heaven and hell. that different


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

marlinchaser said:


> Forget it. Costa Rica is known for great scenery and fishing but forget the women!! I have fished out of Quepos and Tamarindo many times and absolutely love it. PM me if you want specifics.


Seriously?!? Well we obviously have different taste in women! The girls there are hot! Lots of prostitutes, but thats not my thing. I have been there about eight times, traveled all over, my family owns property and some businesses down there. 
I have a blast everytime I go! Hell my brother has caught mahi fishing off the rocks and saw a guy get a wahoo off the rocks! We always go to the Guanacaste region(North Pacific). You should have a blast where ever you go. The sails are big! We got some that were 150+


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

My buddy said the sailfishing is really good, as well as the surfing. Said the lodge is really cool also! He said to talk to the kids there 'cause they know everything! One of the spots he knows of is "Back Wash". Should be alot of fun!


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

My wife and I went down to Playa Flamingo in May. Really not the best time for sailfish. (Rainy Season) We did manage to catch a lot of Yellowfiin tuna several sailfish, blue marlin and several mahi mahi. We only went out 15- 20 miles. We came across thosands of spinner dauphin and the tuna were there. Good Luck and Have fun.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, I've been there. 

Costa Rica is an amazing country. Great people and great fishing.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm going with the wife in early Jan this year, right between the two biggest marlin tournaments of the year during peak season for fishing! We've booked one full day on the water to chase down some big marlin (haven't caught one yet here in FL) and a half day to try my luck with some rooster fish and cubera snapper if they're in that region. We're staying in Jaco and fishing out of Los Suenos. Any other specific info for this specific area would be awesome!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ltsheets said:


> I'm going with the wife in early Jan this year, right between the two biggest marlin tournaments of the year during peak season for fishing! We've booked one full day on the water to chase down some big marlin (haven't caught one yet here in FL) and a half day to try my luck with some rooster fish and cubera snapper if they're in that region. We're staying in Jaco and fishing out of Los Suenos. Any other specific info for this specific area would be awesome!


What dates? I'll be there 17-22


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

we're going just miss each other. I'm going 4-11 Jan.


----------



## Bowbender45 (May 21, 2011)

I will give ya an update. My wife and I are heading to Quepos from the 17-22 of November. We have two full days of fishing booked, hopefully we can raise some sails and marlin.

Ron


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

fished there back in 2004 for my honeymoon. Wife and I caught 5 sails, small tuna, and raised a 400# blue on a 8 hr trip out of playa ocotal. actually went out with a guy who grew up in orange beach, went down and never left. bought a single screw charter boat and started fishing. great place, great people, great fishing, and usually really short runs offshore. he apollogized to us about the long run....5 miles out!!!!


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

My how they get spoiled with 5 mile runs to blue water. I'd damn near give my left nut for that! haha I can't wait until Jan to get down there.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, where are the updates from the Nov and early Jan trips??? We are are dying here wanting to hear about bills, tuna, mahi-mahi caught!!!


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Roosterfish are huge


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Island24 said:


> I am headed there in July - what they call the green season (tourisim speak for rainy season). Looking at Jaco area. Any ideas on a house to rent or any suggestions on where to stay in that area. Also, any reports on the fishing in the low season?


There's a little place there called Claritas. Rooms were $50 a night for A/C.
Something like 25 a night for non-A/C. The hospitality was world class and they have a beach bar/grill that serves wonderful food and drink. It's a bit hokey, but it's on the beach and there's always something going on. A simple search on google will give you all the info you need. 

If you have a rental car, I'd also drive south to Manuel Antonia, just down the road from Quepos. There are mountain side hotels very reasonable. THere is a restaurant built around an old crashed drug plane that is reasonable and great. Aqua Azul bar is hopping. Have a great time... I'm looking forward to going back this fall.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Costa Rica*

My son Ian and I fished out of Los Suenos (Herradura) for the last couple of days with a small group from Gulf Breeze. Six Sailfish and one Blue Marlin in two days. The Marlin was the big fish at about #225 (20# line). Bite is slow, but everybody is catching fish. Ian's first Sailfish and a double hook-up on the Blue.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

superchicken said:


> Really? What would Mrs Woody think about that? You should have no problem getting the daily bag limit.


*If you try and get your bag limit down there you will bring home some trophies you really don't want!!!:yes:*


----------



## kmo (Aug 23, 2010)

Woody, how was the trip? you should be back by now.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

kmo said:


> Woody, how was the trip? you should be back by now.


Ya I wonder how he did down there ???????????


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

kmo said:


> Woody, how was the trip? you should be back by now.


I heard he was hired to run a boat down there.....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I heard he was hired to run a boat down there.....


I thought it was a financial advising,authority in EVERYTHING,future telling,fishing guru?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope noone down there ever offers this bottom fishing captain a job. I doubt I'd miss the Bushwhackers, the political corruption, the NMFS or Roy Crotchcricket. I wonder how the "Emerald Coast" would do down there.


----------

